# Ivan Alexandrovich Wyschnegradsky (1893 - 1979)



## TxllxT

Russian microtonal composer, born in St Petersburg who moved to Paris in 1920.


----------



## Eusebius12

La Journee de l'existence is an amazing sonic experience


----------



## tortkis

I have read Manual of Quarter-Tone Harmony, translated by Rosalie Kaplan. This is a very short (just 28 pages) technical book, and there is no aesthetical manifestation of Wyschnegradsky, but it was very interesting to me to learn the function, usage, and application of quarter-tone in compositions.

Introduction chapter describes the notation and new intervals such as Neutral Third, Minor Fifth, Major Fifth, etc. and new complete cycles.

Part I illustrates usages of quarter tones in ornaments and passing tones. This is rather understandable. Several altered chords and modulations including quarter tones are shown. I need to make sound files to hear how these harmonies actually sound.

Part II introduces new artificial scales and examples of the free use of quarter tones: atonality, polytonality, bi-atonality.

Appendix explains the relation between quarter tones and harmonic series.


----------



## tortkis

Other Minds uploaded concert videos of Wyschnegradsky's music from Other Minds Festival 24 (March 23 & June 15-16, 2019).
https://www.otherminds.org/other-minds-festival-24/

Arditti Quartet
String Quartet No. 2 (1930-31) & No. 3 (1945, rev.1958-59)









Sarah Gibson, Thomas Kotcheff, Vicki Ray, Steven Vanhauwaert (pianos), Donald Crockett (conductor)
Ainsi parlait Zarathoustra (1929-30, rev. 1936)





Martine Joste (piano)
Étude sur le carré magique sonore, op. 40 (1957, rev.1970)





Sarah Gibson and Thomas Kotcheff (pianos)
selections from 24 Préludes, op. 22a (1934, rev.1960-70)


----------

